# Buy a car or Hire car



## kelmc78 (Jul 20, 2010)

Me and my family will arrive in Adelaide from the UK to start our new life there on the 17/08/2011, we have rented a large car to transport us and all our case's to Victor harbour for two days where we will stay for four weeks to get our feet on the ground, After that four week's we'll be looking at 12 month's house rental. We will need to travel in from victor harbour every few day's in to Adelaide CBD to sort out job's etc, as far as I can tell public transport from Victor harbour looks poor i.e 2 buses a day into Adelaide CBD, so do I rent a smaller car for another two to three weeks or do I take a large chunk of our cash and buy a 2nd hand car for $3000?


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

If you are good at picking cars ,I would buy and hope you can get something back for it when you leave.
The larger 6 cyl cars cost about $20 per 100 klms for petrol,so you need to factor that in.
Registration and comprehensive insurance would set you back about $1000 a year in total.


----------



## georgecombey (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi there,

I usually make a list with Pros/Cons of the stuff I am going to compare. It helps me in deciding easily and weighing which option I will chose


----------



## ozzyrob (Aug 8, 2011)

If you're really sure that you're going to be staying then go for buying the car. It might be difficult to get car insurance and all that if you're still looking for a place to leave and aren't sorted out with all the bureaucracy!


----------

